# Kayaker wrestles sailfish



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Now this looks like fun.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

Sure does look like fun. I've caught lots of small stuff from my yak, but yet to catch a biggun'. Maybe this spring.


----------



## KICKNBASS (Jan 18, 2006)

*Wow*

I wonder how long they fought that fish from the camera boat first!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Wow and interesting...

Few observation, first thing I noticed was his boat was inflatable, and that sail fish had a mighty sharp point. I don't think inflatable and sail fish mix too well. 

Second thing is, he had no PFD on...  He is asking for a death wish.

Third thing is, those sail fish can be very dangerous landing them. I don't think its very safe to be handling them on a inflatable boat without any type of PFD. 

Also, I'm not sure if that boat had any type of drainage for water... all that water splashing around... man...

Video looks exciting but stuff like that will not promote kayak fishing sport in a good way...


----------



## riomar (May 15, 2005)

I could be wrong.. but I dont even see a paddle in the kayak or dangling from a paddle leash... This video has come up on a lot of kayak fishing forums and the thought is that this fish was hooked on the camera boat.. then the kayak and fisherman were placed in the water to finish the battle.. It is what it is and looks like fun.. but its not kayak fishing...


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

There was an article in Saltwater Sportsman where a few anglers launched there kayaks from a mother ship to catch sails... I don't remember seeing a paddle, or anything else on the yak. Wether they wore him out first or not, I still think it'd be a hell of a ride...at this point the lever drag becomes the throttle... who needs a paddle  ? I don't know about landing sails from a yak, inflatable or not... I think if he was crazy enough to attempt it, he'd fight the fish green.


----------



## glen721 (Jul 25, 2004)

What's even more crazy is a video I saw on TV a while back of a couple of guys that would hook up with a marlin or swordfish on a boat, I don't remember which one it was, than they would jump in the water and fight the fish while treading water.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

I'm throwing down my Bu!!$#it card !! No paddle, no PFD, no tackle box or anything for that matter in the boat except the rod and the "Yaker" and a Sportfisherman right beside it that I'm sure just happened to be in the neighborhood with a ready camera.......come on.


----------



## 15917 (Aug 22, 2005)

SeaSalt said:


> Few observation, first thing I noticed was his boat was inflatable, and that sail fish had a mighty sharp point. I don't think inflatable and sail fish mix too well.


I was going to say the same exact thing. If he was really out there by himself and that Marlin deflated that kayak he would’ve been screwed!




jay b said:


> I'm throwing down my Bu!!$#it card !! No paddle


I’ve seen Nserch4drum paddle out 50 miles with his bare hands and 12 pack of BL’s. landing 10 citation drum. (It can be done  )


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Wow!!!!!*

way cool.....


----------

